# TCP slide lock



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a TCP .380 with about 300 rounds though it. It cycles just about everything but ever other clip or so the slide lock will engage with one cartridge left in the clip. I have rounded off the corners of the slide lock tab and it doesn't engage in mid clip. I checked to see what is going on and the clip carrier is pushing up the slide lock tab a couple of mm when there is 1 cartridge left. This is causing intermittent slide lock up on the next to last cartridge. I'm not sending it back to Taurus, I just want to fix it myself. Please don't tell me what a piece of junk you think Taurus is, just offer a suggestion on how I might fix it.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I watched a video on YouTube about this very problem. It didn't happen with hollow points because the bullet diameter was slightly less at the tab contact point. If it was mine, I'd probably shave a little more off that tab, while carefully monitoring the proper contact with the empty magazine. Good luck.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

New ProMag clip came in today, problem solved.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Greybeard said:


> New ProMag clip came in today, problem solved.


Update:
When I put the ProMag clip into the TCP with one round in the clip it didn't move the slidelock at all. I thought that this had solved the problem until I went to the range. The clip will not stay in the gun. Every time I fire a round it falls out. It looks like the clip spring is interfering with the mag latch. I messed around with it a good part of the afternoon but to no avail. I'm probably just going to file off the slide lock tab and live without an automatic slide lock.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

When you posted the original problem, I was sure that the problem was similar to this one. 



Now it sounds like you have introduced another problem. If the empty magazine (not the spring follower) is contacting the slide lock tab before locking itself in place, the dimensions are wrong. 
I think that disabling the automatic slide lock is a bad idea. Maybe another set of eyes is needed.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Make sure your not hitting the slide lock with your fingers, while shooting. I found that on mine, I was doing that. Now I have no issues. BTW, on another forum, I don't hear good things about the ProMag magazines. Just thought I would pass it along.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

As for ProMag, it probably has to do with the model, I'm sure ProMag makes some good products but the one I got doesn't work with my TCP. With the factory mag, the slide lock tab is being partially engaged when there is 1 cartridge still in the mag. This is causing the slide to lock intermittently with one cartridge left in the magazine. This is more the fault of the factory mag and not necessarily the lock mechanism. I have a new factory Mag coming so we will see if it corrects the problems. As for the auto slide lock, I see it as more of a convenience and not a necessity. Filing down the tab will only disable the auto function, you can still manually lock the slide which is exactly how a Ruger LCP is setup. I don't want it locking up prematurely, especially in a Self Defense situation. If I ever need to put it back to factory condition, a replacement slide lock part is $1.00 from Taurus. http://www.shoptaurus.com/pt-738-tcp-parts/slide-latch-kit-tcp-mkg02tcp01

As for my thumb pushing the lock button during firing? That was the 1st thing I looked into and I've been careful to keep my thumbs and fingers away from the lock button during firing.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

TurboHonda said:


> When you posted the original problem, I was sure that the problem was similar to this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same problem, wrong solution. The problem is that the factory mag follower partially engages the slide latch mechanism when there is still 1 cartridge left in the magazine. This causes intermittent premature lockup. The factory follower needs to be taller providing enough space between the top of the follower and the ledge at the bottom that engages the tab so as not to partially engage the slide latch tab with one cartridge left in the mag. The ProMag follower IS tall enough so as not to prematurely engage the tab but, it won't stay in the gun!! I have a new Factory mag on order. If this doesn't correct the problem, I'm going to file off the tab and live without the auto slide latch.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

update: New mag did not cure the problem so I filed down the slide latch tab. Problem solved.


----------

